# Changing  brand of milk replacer on almost month old lambs safe?



## EmToAb48 (Jul 5, 2013)

I have been using the brand ADVANCE in a blue and white bag that is a lamb replacer I get from our local Farm and Fleet here in WI. However, I went to pick some up today and they our out for two weeks. I am going to be out by Sunday. SO I can drive over an hour to get the same ADVANCE brand or go and get DUMOURs brand of Lamb replacer. 

Is it safe to switch replacer up on them? any side effects it may cause? 


Just curious what I should do. I have a lot going on this weekend so if its not going to harm them I would buy a bag of the Dumour and get the normal stuff once it comes in. I am going through a bag a week with 8 bottle lambs lol! 

Thanks or the advice!!!


----------



## CritterZone (Jul 5, 2013)

If you have to change brands get some of the new stuff before you run out and slowly add the new brand to the old brand to help transition them.   Should be ok...


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Let me just say from what I've been reading and my experience Dumor I don't think is a good brand. I'm not for sure on that though. I have a bottle baby goat and I've read if you get a low grade brand or if upsets the goats system switching to whole milk should solve the issue. Well my baby has had loose bowels since we started the Dumor so I'm going to try whole milk.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok I have to report that my bottle baby goats bowels are returning to normal this morning. I guess it just took some time (a week) to get used to. Its got to be hard on their little tummies going from mommy's milk to crap from a bag.


----------

